# Jeff's sauce



## holliday58 (Apr 29, 2017)

I have purchased his recipe and was wondering if you cook it.  If you do for about how long?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 29, 2017)

Yes I do. The recipe says to simmer for 15 minutes to get everything g to blend together


----------



## holliday58 (Apr 29, 2017)

I did that and it tasted off to me.  I didn't know if maybe people kept it on low or did a big batch in the crockpot for a couple hours


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 29, 2017)

The longer it sets the more the flavor develops.


----------



## holliday58 (Apr 29, 2017)

Thank you!  I will have to give it a try again


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 30, 2017)

You can also put it in the smoker, I usually smoke mine for 2-3 hours.

Al


----------



## holliday58 (Apr 30, 2017)

that sounds like a great idea thanks!


----------



## joe black (Apr 30, 2017)

I make about 3 or 4x a recipe at one time and simmer it 15-20 minutes.  I keep it in an air tight container in the fridge.  When I'm cooking, I pour up what I think I'm going to need and reheat it.  Jeffs sauce is very user friendly and can be tweaked to your personal taste without losing the basic original flavor.

I make up the rub in the same way and keep the airtight container in the freezer.  After I've used what I need for a cook, I reseal the container and put it back in the freezer.


----------



## dward51 (Apr 30, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> You can also put it in the smoker, I usually smoke mine for 2-3 hours.
> 
> Al


X2.  This will impart that wonderful smoke flavor that is so hard to duplicate otherwise.


----------



## johnmeyer (May 1, 2017)

His BBQ sauce is the best I've ever tasted. I dip my pulled pork sandwiches in it, and use it on lots of other things.

I too follow the recipe exactly and simmer it for the recommended time.

Without giving away any secrets, the recipe does include fresh, chopped garlic. That is the one thing that can be a BIG variable. If you have garlic that is over the hill, or just plain bad, then your sauce will almost certainly taste "off."


----------



## donr (May 1, 2017)

One suggestion for making it.  For the ingredients that stick to measuring cups:

Weigh the ingredients for 1 batch and write these down on the recipe.  Then when you make it next time you can zero your scale with the pan on it, and just pour in sticky ingredients and not have to try to get the leftover off of your measuring cups.

Don


----------



## johnmeyer (May 1, 2017)

donr said:


> One suggestion for making it.  For the ingredients that stick to measuring cups:
> 
> Weigh the ingredients for 1 batch and write these down on the recipe.  Then when you make it next time you can zero your scale with the pan on it, and just pour in sticky ingredients and not have to try to get the leftover off of your measuring cups.
> 
> Don


For measuring sticky stuff, like honey, without having any of the old problems of getting the stuff out of the measuring cup, spend $10 and get one of these:

OXO Good Grips Measuring Cup, 1 Cup

You can get them in both larger and smaller sizes. It is an absolutely wonderful device for ALL measuring, but especially when you have to measure molasses, honey, maple syrup, sour cream, ketchup, and all manner of other sticky or viscous substances. Seldom has such a simple cheap purchase made a bigger little difference (deliberate word mismatch).


----------

